# neuer PC



## wagner-kai (23. Februar 2002)

Hi Leute!
Ich kenne mich leider nicht ganz gut mit Hardware und so weiter aus, möchte mir aber einen neuen PC kaufen! Vielliecht könnt ihr mir mal ein paar Dinge Aufschreiben, wie ich mein System gestalten könnte!
Der Preis sollte höchstens zwischen 2500 und 2700 DM liegen, je günstiger desto besser! Aber es sollte schon ein PC sein, der stabil läuft und der neuere Hardware "in sich" hat. 

Wäre verdammt cool, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!

check: http://www.wagner-kai.de


----------



## nils11 (24. Februar 2002)

*also...*

auf jeden fall amd athlon, min. 256 mb ram, 40 gb hdd, 32 mb grafik, 48 fach cd-rom/16x-dvd, brenner von plextor oder aopen und auf jeden fall n markenmonitor.

außerdem sollte man KEINE on-borad-grafik- oder soundkarte nehmen.

bei Snogard dürften die soetwas in der richtung haben. dort ist allerdings noch kein betriebssysytem dabei.


----------



## dave_ (25. Februar 2002)

Hmmmm du solltest noch schreiben was du hauptsächlich mit dem teil anstellen willst. gibt ja schon krasse unterschiede, wenn du zB videobearbeiunt machen willst brauchst du anderes system als wenn du spielen willst oder "Nur" office.


----------



## nils11 (25. Februar 2002)

*naja...*

naja, so groß ist der unterschied auch nicht. mein vorschlag ist eigentlich schon recht ausgeglichen und dürfte alle ansprüche zufriedenstellen  .


----------



## NeRo (26. Februar 2002)

am besten du suchst dir wenn du weißt, was du willst deine teile auf http://www.geizhals.at oder auf darin enthaltenen deuschlandlink...

edit: Wenn du nicht so viel Geld ausgeben willst, dann auf jeden fall amd außerdem ist er teilweise auch besser als pentium und vor allem billiger.... Amd-Board: zurzeit schnellsetes sicher das Epox 8KHA+


----------



## Pilldriver (26. Februar 2002)

Also meine Vorschlag wäre:

AMD ATHLON XP 2000+             334,-
EPoX 8KHA+                      134,-
256MB DDRAM Kingston CL 2.0     110,-
Wester Digital 40GB             118,-
ALPHA PAL 8045 (CPU-Lüfter)      65,-
Arctic Silver II Wärmeleitpaste  12,-
ASUS V8200 T2 (GeForce 3, 64MB) 250,-
                               ------
Summe:                         1023 €
                               ======


----------



## nils11 (26. Februar 2002)

*naja...*

öhm, ne geforce würde ich nicht nehmen.
ati ist schneller und nur halb so teuer. nur so als tipp  .


----------



## NeRo (26. Februar 2002)

Bin auch für ne andere Grafikkarte: Radeon 8500, schneidet bei den tests besser ab als G3 und fast so gut wie g4 nur knapp geschlagen. Und vom preis her auf jeden fall besser. Sonst bin ich für das gleiche wie Pilldriver eventl. 512 Ram.


----------



## nils11 (26. Februar 2002)

*naja...*

naja, die radeon soll sogar schneller als gie geforce4 sein. und billiger ist sie sowieso.


----------



## HEikSTa (5. März 2002)

klaubt nich so um die Graka, bei dem geringen Leistungsunterschied entscheidet eh der Preis (in diesem Fall zugunsten der Radeon)

was viel wichtiger is: für mich is ne nützliche Faustregel: Ram = halber Prozitakt... bei nem 2 GHZ Prozi halte ich 512 noch für zu wenig und 256 sind komplett indiskutabel!!!

ich hab bei meinem Duron 950 selber 1 Gig Ram am Start und das is... naja, ein bisschen übertrieben vielleicht, aber unter 512 würd ich auch schon nich gehen wollen...


----------



## nils11 (5. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von HEikSTa _
> *
> was viel wichtiger is: für mich is ne nützliche Faustregel: Ram = halber Prozitakt... bei nem 2 GHZ Prozi halte ich 512 noch für zu wenig und 256 sind komplett indiskutabel!!!
> *


 ...

das glaubst du ja wohl selbst nicht %)  .


----------



## Eyewitness (5. März 2002)

Ich finde das auch recht "amüsant". Ich mein, ich hab zwar auch 512 MB, aber selbst bei 256 MB kann man noch gut "leben". Soll heißen, für den durchschnittlichen Heimcomputer reicht das vollkommen aus. (Spielen, Surfen, nen bissel programmieren, etc.)
Wer natürlich speicherintensives nutzt, braucht mehr.....logisch.

Nur weniger als 256 MB ist der Leistung des Rechners absolut abträglich. Und je nach OS bringt Dir 1 Gig Ram doch überhaupt nichts. Wenn Du noch zu den Win98ern gehörst, dann wirste damit nur Probleme haben. Ich wüßte auch gar nicht, was Win alles in soviel Speicher packen sollte?


----------



## nils11 (6. März 2002)

*eben...*

eben. denn windows xp kann mit mehr als 512 mb auch nicht richtig umgehen. bei win 98 ist sogar schob bei 128 mb schluss.


----------



## NeRo (6. März 2002)

@nils11 so ist es.... richtig nutzen kann Win2k und dergleichen mehr als 512.
das mehr als 512 unbedingt nötig sind halte ich für schwachsinn....außer du Programmierst vielleicht mit ".net" Technologien... dort sind die Entwicklungsumgebungen sehr Speicherfressend aber sonst, reichen 512 sicher für alle anwendungen.


----------



## Thomas Kuse (6. März 2002)

XP, winamp, ICQ, Q3-Dedicated (hunkmegs 256MB), Q3-Client (hunkmegs 256mb, soundmegs 32mb, zonemegs 64mb)

also ich bekomme 1 gig ram schon voll


----------



## Christoph (6. März 2002)

kauf dir nene G4!


----------



## Eyewitness (6. März 2002)

Naja, das würde auch mit 512 MB problemlos laufen, abgesehen mal davon, daß man einen Dedicated Server immer in Ruhe lassen sollte und unter keinen Umständen nicht auch noch einen Client drauf setzt. Kann man zwar machen, aber das ist alles andere als optimal. Und wenn man XP benutzt...naja, lassen wir das, XP eben 

Also wie die anderen auch schon gesagt haben, klar kriegt man einen Gig voll, wahrscheinlich sogar zwei Gig, aber man kann es auch übertreiben.

Abgesehen mal davon ist RAM auch teurer geworden, also sollte man sich es überlegen, ob man sich unbedingt mehr zulegen muß als notwendig.


----------



## Thomas Kuse (6. März 2002)

nene osp-server läuft auf nem client alles andre als optimal.


----------



## Christoph (6. März 2002)

stimmt!, die derzeitigen RAM-Preise sind wirklich ein schlechter. nein ein sehr schlechter WItz! wird wohl Zeit brauchen bis sie wieder billiger werden!


----------



## Maniacy (7. März 2002)

*ebay*

mein Tip:
- Kauf dir nen Stapel der aktuellen PC-Zeitschriften und lies dir die Tests sowie die Anzeigen.
-Preisvergleich 
- und dann den Rest einfach bei Ebay ersteigern. Dauert vielleicht länger und ist mit einem gewissen Risiko verbunden, aber ich hab bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

MfG
Maniacy


----------



## Thomas Lindner (7. März 2002)

A) keine Onboardkomponenten ( Netzwerk, Grafik, Sound )
B) ausschließlich Intelchipsatz

Ich persönlich würde von AMD abraten (s.auch B, ADMboards mit Intelchipsatz seltenm bis garnicht zu haben)
Kauf Dir nen:

Celeron oder Pentium

SORRY, aber den AMDboom kann ich nicht verstehen die CPUs sichnd der letzte Graus ( auch wegen B) und C) )
wenns was echtes sein soll:

Asus Board (und evtl. CD-Rom) -alternativ Plextor-
Intel Celeron 
Grafik je nach Bedarf/spätere Anwendungen ( kann ich so nicht zu sagen... )
Sound von Terratec oder Soundblaster
256 MB minimum Speicher 512 maximum  ( bei Win 98 II max 256 ) (Grafikkarte 64 MB)
Betriebssytem : Win 98 II

Es muss nicht iommer das neueste sein sondern das Systerm soll stabil laufen...


----------



## Eyewitness (7. März 2002)

Nur mal so als Nachfrage: was hast Du denn gegen AMD CPU's?


----------



## Nils Hitze (7. März 2002)

*Falls noch nicht erwähnt ..*

du solltest dir auch gleich ein vernünftiges Gehäuse kaufen.

Gerade wenn es um die Lautstärke des Rechners geht,
verliert man hier viel Zeit und investiert viel Geld 
wenn man nachrüstet statt gleich richtig einzukaufen.

Die Fragen die dazu allerdings zu stellen sind lauten : 
 Willst du diesen Rechner auch über Nacht laufen lassen ?
 Steht der Rechner in deinem Zimmer ?
 Und kotzt dich grau auch so an wie mich ?
 Willst du den Rechner vernünftig nachrüsten können ?
 Brauchst du Platz wegen mehrere Laufwerke ?
 Hasst du Kabelsalat auf engem Raum ?

Wenn du die meisten Fragen mit "ja" beantworten kannst,
empfehle ich dir (je nach Finanzlage) entweder das CS-61
von PC-Cooling oder den CS-3001D Bigtower (in schwarz).

Am Besten kaufst du dir noch gleich ein vernünftiges
Netzteil dazu. Zalman oder Enermax. Evtl. auch Leadman.

Über was du dir auf alle Fälle Gedanken machen musst, ist die
Kühlung deines Systems. In diesem Zusammenhang komme ich noch 
kurz auf die Lautstärke des PC's zu sprechen, die ebenfalls eine 
wichtige Rolle spielt. (schon mal 3 Billig Lüfter über Nacht 
laufen lassen ? entspricht : Schlaflosigkeit)

Nimm als Faustformel einfach "Leistung / Preis = Lautstärke"
Grob übersetzt : 
"je höher die Leistung und je niedriger der Preis desto lauter"

Dem kann man natürlich durch Dämmmatten entgegengehen, 
es ist aber sinnvoller daß Ganze gleich richtig zu machen. 
Also überlege welche Dauerlast dein Rechner haben wird. 
 - Renderst du oft und lange ? 
 - Benutzt du die Kiste nur für's Programmieren ?
 - Wird die CPU überhaupt voll genutzt ?

Es gilt : 
Je mehr/länger du deinen Rechner auslastest, umso wärmer läuft er.

Abhilfe verschafft hier nur ein vernünftiges Kühlsystem.
Mehrere Lüfter die die Abluft aus dem Gehäuse pusten und 
Einlassöffnungen für Frischluft. (Die man natürlich auch 
mit Lüftern versehen kann um Frischluft einzusaugen)

Zusätzlich solltest du die volle Kontrolle über das Kühlsystem
haben. Dabei leisten dir FanController wie der DDoc 5 gute 
Dienste. Diese Kontrollen steuern deine Lüfter abhängig von
der Temperatur. Solange dein Rechner nur wenig ausgelastet wird
(was bedeutet, daß wenig Abwärme entsteht), laufen die Lüfter auf 
7V, also leise. Benötigt der PC mehr Lüftung dreht die Kontrolle
die Lüfter auf 12V, also lauter. Bei guten Lüftern macht aber auch
das nur bedingt mehr Lärm. (PAPST 8412 NGL Lüfter < 12 Dezibel)

Wenn du jetzt noch 200 Euro über hast, denk gleich darüber
nach ob du nicht auf eine Wasserkühlung umsteigst. Da es
hier ganz verschiedene Systeme mit unterschiedlichen Zielen
gibt, versuche ich möglichst allgemein zu bleiben.

Für eine WaKü (WasserKühlung ) brauchst du folgendes :
 - Wasserkühler (z.B. Cuplex für 50 Euro)
 - Pumpe (z.B. Eheim 1048 für 45 Euro)
 - Radiator (z.B. Airplex für 50 Euro)
 - Ausgleichtank (z.B. Aquatube für 45 Euro)
 - Schläuche + Anschlüsse (ca. 20-30 Euro)

Die oben genannten Teile plus passender Beratung bekommst du
bei http://www.aqua-computer.de auch im komplett Set für 
grob 140 Euro. Natürlich kannst du auch eine Eigenkonstruktion 
verwenden. Solange du aber kein Hardwaremaniac bist, würde ich dir 
davon dringend abraten. Der Schaden an Hardware durch Wasser ist
enorm. 

Wasserkühlung eignet sich meistens nur für Leute mit großem
Geldbeutel oder Übertaktungswünschen. Oder Leute die Ausgefallenes
mögen und genug Geld haben .. Geld spielt irgendwie eine Rolle.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein bisschen helfen.

Pfote, Kojote

P.S. : Ich baue mir gerade ein neues System zusammen, das
       beinahe alle vorher genannten Komponenten beinhaltet
       und meine momentanen (sehr lauten) Rechner ersetzten soll.

hier ein paar Links :

http://www.pccooling.de
http://www.aqua-computer.de
http://www.listan.de
http://www.oc-dreamland.de 
http://www.frozen-silicon.de


----------



## Eyewitness (7. März 2002)

Also die Beschreibung ist ausführlich und gut, das muß ich ja sagen, aber.....naja, sagen wir mal so, für den einfachen Anwender wohl viel zu viel. Ich hab mir über sowas niemals Gedanken gemacht, einfach ein Gehäuse in nem guten Laden gekauft und jetzt habe ich meinen Rechner schon seit Monaten nicht mehr ausgeschaltet und noch keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## nils11 (7. März 2002)

*@webcutdirector...*

@webcutdirektor: ich will dich ja nicht beleidigen. aber in sachen prozessoren solltest du noch ein wenig üben  ;-) .

und zum celeron: das teil ist ja wohl das allerletzte.


----------



## Maniacy (7. März 2002)

@Eyewitness
Du hast also Linux? *g*


----------



## Eyewitness (8. März 2002)

Auch wenn man es mir nicht wirklich glauben will, aber Windows 2000 lief bei mir drei Wochen ohne Absturz, etc. Ich konnte Programme installieren und deinstallieren. Bis auf Norton. Da wollte das Update unbedingt nen Reboot.

Aber Linux kommt auch bald, ja, dann laufen bei mir zwei Rechner rund um die Uhr.


----------



## Maniacy (8. März 2002)

also Win2k is meiner Meinung nach die tauglichste Windows Version (wenn's ausser Win 3.11 jemals eine taugliche Windoof-Version gab/gibt)


----------



## nils11 (8. März 2002)

*hä...*

hm, der begriff "taugliche windows-version" gehört ins frendwort-lexikon  .


----------



## Thomas Lindner (9. März 2002)

*Re: @webcutdirector...*



> _Original geschrieben von nils11 _
> *@webcutdirektor: ich will dich ja nicht beleidigen. aber in sachen prozessoren solltest du noch ein wenig üben  ;-) .
> 
> und zum celeron: das teil ist ja wohl das allerletzte. *



Das kannst Du auch näher begründen? (üben)
 ( auch @ Eyewitness )
AMD ist doch nun wirklich zum heulen, b.z.w die Chipsätze die man zwangsläufig meist damit nutzen muß - eben keine Intel Chipsätze...

Ich habe mit Celeron gute Erfahrung und noch kein Kunde hat etwas reklamiert seit ich nur noch IntelChipsatz/Celeron verkaufe...

das Drama mit AMD war ich leit bei 50% Rücklaufquote. (Inkompatibilität, instabiles System und so weiter )


----------



## nils11 (10. März 2002)

*@webcutdirector...*

@webcutdirector: deinem statement entnehme ich, dass du hardware verkaufst.
im angesicht diesre tatsache wundert es mich doch sehr, dass dir noch nie ein fach-magazin in id ehände gefallen ist, wo cpus getestet wurden.

und du wirst aber trotzdem kaum abstreiten können, dass amds cpus deutlich schneller und billiger sind, als die von intel.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (10. März 2002)

@ Nils

...sicher sind einge/nicht alle CPUs von AMD schneller und billiger sind sie auch, aber wenn Du meine Beiträge gelesen hast wird Dir auch aufgefallen sein, das ich dazu stehe , das es nicht immer auf Schnelligkeit ankommt, sondern auf ein stabiles System. 
Meinbe Kunden kommen allesamt aus dem Bereich Firemenkunden, da kann man es sich nicht erlauben , das man ein System verkauft, das instabil läuft, b.z.w. die Hardware nicht alle Funktionen unterstützt. Ich möchte nicht mal sagen, das es an AMD liegt, sondernm an der geschilderten Situation, das man kaum Boards findet, die AMDs aufnehmen.
Kaum stimmt nicht:  Garnicht! ( es sei denn einer belehrt mich eines besseren) ichg möchte mal aus einer Seite der Tweak-Scene zitieren:



> Wenn Sie einen Athlon von AMD einsetzen möchten, so können Sie nur Mainboards nutzen, welche Chipsätze von AMD oder VIA einsetzen (manchmal sind auch beide auf einem Board vereint). Intel stellt keinen Chipsatz für Athlon-Boards her und wird es wohl auch nie tun.


ABEr einen Intelchipsatz haben und das Intelchipsätze unter Windowssystemen besser und stabiler laufen ist jawohl weitläufig bekannt und ich hoffe mal da wirst Du nicht andrer Meinung sein.

Ich möchte ja auch keinem eine Intel CPU aufschwatzen, sondern habe hier nur meine Meinung geäußert und die geht klar in eine Richtung.

Noch nachträglich zu Deinem Statement "Celeron ist jawohl das letzte" - das glaubst vielleicht Du und saicher auch noch einige andere aber die PCs laufen wenigstens und wenns etwas mehr Kawumm sein soll, denn eben ein P4...
...
aber mal ehrlich, es gibt nicht viele, die bereit sind soviel für den P4 auszugeben, wo der Celeron die Leistung auch wuppt.
Desweiteren solltest auch Du mal Testberichte lesen, denn der neue Celeron, als würdiger Nachfolger des P III hat mächtig aufgeholt und wird gerne gekauft und von nahmhaften Leuten empfohlen.

Welche Test liest DU?

Ich könnte jetzt noch zu AMD einiges sagen, aber OKay das lasse ich...


..eins noch, es geht mir wirklich nicht um die AMDs, sondern um die zwangläufig zu verwendende Chipsätze auf Boards , solche wie Namens via oder Ali & Co. Und was gegen AMDs spricht die um einiges höhere Hitzeentwicklung ( Folgen: Lüfter:, Energiekosten, Lärm u.s.w ) Ich kann nur sagen lieber einige Mark mehr ausgeben !


----------

